# A Christmas Story



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

OK, who will put on whatever cable channel it is (I cannot remember right now) and watches this movie over and over and over again when they run it non-stop for about 24-hours starting on Christmas Eve?

*Holding up my hand*

It has become a Christmas tradition in my family.  And we laugh at the same things, point to my dad about all of the things he does that remind us of the dad in the movie (sampling the turkey, for example). 

I actually remember seeing this movie in the theaters when I was a kid.  I now have learned it did not do well in the theaters at the time, but I remember seeing it and loving it. It is a movie, I have to say, has become deserving holiday classic.

So, who else watches it?  Who has a Ralphie-like story?


----------



## FranShaff (Apr 26, 2011)

Love "A Christmas Story!" I hope it's on for another 24 hours straight again this year, and I hope I know where to find it.

Fran


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

never saw the movie, but we saw the musical this weekend.  loved it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TNT runs the 24 hour marathon which my family won't let me watch. They are such spoil sports. But now I have the DVD and I will be watching on my own while wearing my "You'll shoot your eye out" shirt. 

In fact, I think I'm going to put it in right now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i now own a "oh fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge!" shirt.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Is it TNT?  I thought it was TBS!  (Crossing fingers and praying she has that channel!)

This girl will have it playing all day long!  *raising hand*  And our family is sure to make fun of the poor waiters at the Chinese restaurant trying to sing Christmas carols!  And there will lots of "I double dog dare you's!" flying about.

Someone recently told me they were going out to eat Chinese for Christmas and my response was, "Like in a Christmas Story?"  I got a blank look back.... obviously it's not played often enough every year if there are still people who have not been subjected to such awesomeness!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> i now own a "oh fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge!" shirt.


Awesome!!



kindlequeen said:


> Is it TNT? I thought it was TBS! (Crossing fingers and praying she has that channel!)


You're right. It's TBS.



> This girl will have it playing all day long! *raising hand* And our family is sure to make fun of the poor waiters at the Chinese restaurant trying to sing Christmas carols! And there will lots of "I double dog dare you's!" flying about.
> 
> Someone recently told me they were going out to eat Chinese for Christmas and my response was, "Like in a Christmas Story?" I got a blank look back.... obviously it's not played often enough every year if there are still people who have not been subjected to such awesomeness!


Oh, my. Those poor deprived people.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Obviously, you guys need to see this picture of a Halloween costume. The wearer, Josh, was a paralympian.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That is so clever.

I watched it last night and loved just as much as ever. I have the 20th anniversary edition. On the second disc:

Peter Billingsley narrates the documentary of the movie; the history of the Daisy Red Ryder; the making of the leg lamp; Little Orphan Annie decoder pin game; triple dog dare trivia game; and Jean Shepherd reads more holiday stories from his book.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

My grandmother has it playing all day. I'm going to be honest I don't really like it, but I am the only one in the family. My mother-in-law loves it so much her Christmas tree is covered in Christmas Story decorations, she also has a leg lamp that she keeps out all year.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

So help me god, he had yellow eyes.

We'll probably have it on for most of the day.  My spouse loves that movie.  We had 'The Santa Clause' on the other night, and I said "Why are we sitting here watching this when we've seen it a billion times?"

She says, "Shut up.  Wait until Christmas Story is on all day."


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I got to play the part of the teacher in a theater production of the show some year's ago. Fun stuff!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

It's definitely a tradition in my house. My husband and I quote lines from it all year long. I got him this night light for Christmas this year:


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Heck, yeah! In fact, right this minute I'm watching A Christmas Story: Where Are They Now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> It's definitely a tradition in my house. My husband and I quote lines from it all year long. I got him this night light for Christmas this year:


Got it! Thanks for the link.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That may be one of the greatest Halloween costumes ever!

My wife and I also call our dogs the Bumpus hounds whenever they act up.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And, of course, who has not faced a Scutt Farkus or two in their lives.

Did anyone see the sorta sequel that came out directly to cable and video years, years later? I cannot even remember the title, but it had none of the same actors in it and it was set in the summer and not nearly as good...not even close.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Did anyone see the sorta sequel that came out directly to cable and video years, years later? I cannot even remember the title, but it had none of the same actors in it and it was set in the summer and not nearly as good...not even close.


I didn't know that there was a sequel. I did know that it was based in part on the book In God We Trust: All Others Pay Cash, and the author has other books, so I'm not completely surprised. I was surprised today to see that there is a Kindle version of the book, though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

balaspa said:


> And, of course, who has not faced a Scutt Farkus or two in their lives.
> 
> Did anyone see the sorta sequel that came out directly to cable and video years, years later? I cannot even remember the title, but it had none of the same actors in it and it was set in the summer and not nearly as good...not even close.


I did see that sequel and I agree, it was not good...totally forgettable.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

marianneg said:


> I didn't know that there was a sequel. I did know that it was based in part on the book In God We Trust: All Others Pay Cash, and the author has other books, so I'm not completely surprised. I was surprised today to see that there is a Kindle version of the book, though.


I looked for that book for years in paperback and finally gave up. Now there's a Kindle version! Thanks for the link...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to say that I hate this movie and haven't seen it in years, but one of my sisters and brother LOVE it and watch it a lot. I even bought my brother the leg lamp a few years ago for Christmas. It was against my better judgement, but I knew he'd love it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

One my favorite movies of all time. I watch every year and never get tired of it.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Watch the first showing last night at eight P.M. Currently watching while I wait for my sister to pick me up.  The channel is TBS.


----------



## amishromanceauthor (Sep 27, 2012)

"You look like a pink nightmare."

So many great scenes in that movie, but if I had to narrow it down I'd pick the department store Santa and Christmas dinner at the Chinese restaurant.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

We watched it last night.  So many good lines.  "It was...soap...poisoning."

My husband loved the leg lamp night light I got him.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

"He looks like a deranged Easter Bunny!"

"You used up all the glue....on PURPOSE!"

Just a couple of my favorite lines.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^

The glue is one of my faves, too.

Don't want to waste electricity.

And of course ... the coup de grace ... the triple dog dare you.

Just love the Old Man.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My favorite part was when Ralphie helped his dad with the tire.  Of course I love the whole movie but that scene is so funny.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> My favorite part was when Ralphie helped his dad with the tire. Of course I love the whole movie but that scene is so funny.


Fuuuuuuddddddgggggeeeeee!!!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife and I are now walking around calling everything a "double beatloaf."  We are such dorks...but it makes us laugh every time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

balaspa said:


> My wife and I are now walking around calling everything a "double beatloaf." We are such dorks...but it makes us laugh every time.


Now you've got me doing it! And I'm laughing with no one else in the house.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Being a teacher, one of my favorite lines is "But the bell rang!"  Hey, when the bell rings, you gotta go.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Gertie!  Hah, I would love for that one to spread.  Double beatloafs for everyone.  (and it has to be loafs, not loaves)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Gertie! Hah, I would love for that one to spread. Double beatloafs for everyone. (and it has to be loafs, not loaves)


I just tweeted it. Let's see if I get any response.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband just wrote a review for an electric wine opener that he got me for Christmas (which is totally fun) and he said in it "it could be improved by having a compass in the stock and this thing that tells time."  We've laughed about it all day wondering if anyone would get it or just think it was bizarre.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> My husband just wrote a review for an electric wine opener that he got me for Christmas (which is totally fun) and he said in it "it could be improved by having a compass in the stock and this thing that tells time." We've laughed about it all day wondering if anyone would get it or just think it was bizarre.


Well, you know, just about anything could be improved by having a compass in the stock and this thing that tells time.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And would he call it "Old Blue" if it did?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

balaspa said:


> And would he call it "Old Blue" if it did?


There is only _*one *_old blue.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

balaspa said:


> So, who else watches it? Who has a Ralphie-like story?


I catch it every year. I was a kid in that era, and they nailed it - how it was to be a kid then just after the war ended.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

What I love about the movie is that it manages to be relatable despite being set in the 30s or 40s.  I mean, I relate to everything that family does and I was born in 1971.  Sure, we may have watched TV instead of listening to the radio, but I ate boxes of cereal to send away for junk.  I waited in line, and in fear, to see Santa as a kid.  I poured over catalogs to look at toys instead of standing in front of a store window - but it amounted to the same thing.


----------

